# Chord Finder



## Mattmc74

I know it's only for 6 strings but very helpfull and handy for someone just starting out.




Guitar Chords


----------



## hufschmid

nice stuff, I really enjoy those thypes of websites


----------



## darbdavys

nice find  7string version would be uber awesome, but it's cool, too. also it's not really that hard to adapt to a 7


----------



## Mattmc74

darbdavys said:


> nice find  7string version would be uber awesome, but it's cool, too. also it's not really that hard to adapt to a 7



True. When I saw this I figured it would be a good tool to have on the site for any members to use as a chord reference guide. And your right it could be easy to adapt this to a 7.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Seven String Guitar Chord generator 7 string

7 String? There you go


----------



## Mattmc74

Thanks Dave! 







This thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## ShadyDavey

You're welcome dude - I had it bookmarked on my laptop and completely forgot I had done so until you mentioned it  


Stickied for prosperity indeed - chord finder/scale finder pages can be an absolute godsend.


----------



## Mattmc74

Big Thanks to Mesh for making this a sticky!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Sticky! I shall stick up further resources:

ChordFind.Com - Guitar Chord Finder

This one also allows you to edit the tuning up to a major third up or down as well as playing the chord. 

Guitar Chords @ Chordbook.Com


----------



## hufschmid

Mattmc74 said:


> Big Thanks to Mesh for making this a sticky!


----------



## Mattmc74

ShadyDavey said:


> Sticky! I shall stick up further resources:
> 
> ChordFind.Com - Guitar Chord Finder
> 
> This one also allows you to edit the tuning up to a major third up or down as well as playing the chord.
> 
> Guitar Chords @ Chordbook.Com


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Tuxguitar has a chord finder thing which I just found out cuz I seen this thread. Figured it might have one and it did lol, if you download it (it's free) and then go to Beat > Chord > Insert Chord. I don't understand it completely though I've been looking to learn more chords.. 

Couple of questions:

What's the "Bass" then the selection of notes about?


And I don't really understand the list beside the Chord like;

M, 7, maj7, 6, m, m7, m/maj7, m6, sus2, sus4, 7sus2, 7sus4, dim, dim7, aug, 5.

Don't really understand any of them xD well except I assume M means major.. 


Then in the other list beside that it shows 9, 11 & 13 ??? I don't get that either 

And there's another list  which shows /5+ & /5-


Help's appreciated, thanks


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

DeathMetalDean said:


> Tuxguitar has a chord finder thing which I just found out cuz I seen this thread. Figured it might have one and it did lol, if you download it (it's free) and then go to Beat > Chord > Insert Chord. I don't understand it completely though I've been looking to learn more chords..
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> What's the "Bass" then the selection of notes about?


I'm guessing it's for inversions. Let's say we have a D major chord, D F# A. You can put one of the chord members (or an added chord member) on the bottom of the chord, say D/F#, which is a D chord with an F# in the bass. That would be this:


Code:


e-2
b-3
G-2
D-0
A-0
E-2




> And I don't really understand the list beside the Chord like;
> 
> M, 7, maj7, 6, m, m7, m/maj7, m6, sus2, sus4, 7sus2, 7sus4, dim, dim7, aug, 5.
> 
> Don't really understand any of them xD well except I assume M means major..


M - Major triad - ex. EM - E G# B

m - minor triad - ex. Em - E G B

7 - dominant seventh; a major chord with minor seventh on top - ex. E7 - E G# B D

maj7 - major seventh; a major chord with a major seventh on the top - ex. Emaj7 - E G# B D#

6 - a major chord with a major sixth on top - ex. E6 - E G# B C#

m6 - a minor chord with a major sixth on top - ex. Em6 - E G B C#

m7 - minor seventh; a minor chord with a minor seventh on top - ex. Em7 - E G B D

mM7 - minor/major seventh; a minor chord with a major seventh on top - ex. EmM7 - E G B D#

dim - diminished triad - ex. Edim (also E°) - E G Bb

dim 7 - diminished seventh chord, also called fully diminished chord, or simply diminished chord; a diminished chord with a diminished seventh on top, built entirely of minor thirds - ex. E°7, or Edim7 - E G Bb Db

aug - augmented triad; built of two major thirds - ex. Eaug, or E+ - E G# B#

sus2 - a triad with a root, second, and fifth; is neither major, nor minor - ex. Esus2 - E F# B

sus4 - a triad with a root, fourth, and fifth; is neither major, nor minor - ex. Esus4 - E A B

7sus2 and 7sus4 - same as the above, but using a 7 chord. ex. E7sus2 - E F# B D, and E7sus4 - E A B D

5 - just a power chord.  ex. E5 - E B







> Then in the other list beside that it shows 9, 11 & 13 ??? I don't get that either


Those are extended harmonies. Just as there are seventh chords, there are ninth chords, eleventh chords, and thirteenth chords. You get these by stacking diatonic thirds. 9, 11, and 13 imply a dominant seventh. maj9, maj11, and maj13 imply a major seventh.

C7 - C E G Bb
C9 - C E G Bb D
C11 - C E G Bb D F
C13 - C E G Bb D F A

Cmaj7 - C E G B
Cmaj9 - C E G B D
Cmaj11 - C E G B D F
Cmaj13 - C E G B D F A

These are usually subject to alterations in jazz, which are indicated in parenthesis next to the chord name. For example:

C13 (b9#11) - C E G Bb Db F# A



> And there's another list  which shows /5+ & /5-


It seems that /5+ means that the fifth of whatever chord you have selected is augmented, and /5- means the fifth is diminished. For example,

Emaj7/+5 - E G# B# D#
Emaj7/5- - E G# Bb D#

I usually see these written as Emaj7(+5) or Emaj7(b5), though.



Hope that helped.


----------



## DeathMetalDean

You're a friggin genius xD thanks very much! It won't let me give you rep   thanks!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

DeathMetalDean said:


> You're a friggin genius xD thanks very much! It won't let me give you rep   thanks!



I have to do something with all that education. Thanks for showing me the program.


----------



## bloodline




----------



## DixieMcFrost

Merry Christmas,

Thanks for posting the link I've been searching for guitar chords
that I can practice on but I can't find one that really work 
and also nice thread you got here..


----------



## Mattmc74

DixieMcFrost said:


> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Thanks for posting the link I've been searching for guitar chords
> that I can practice on but I can't find one that really work
> and also nice thread you got here..


----------



## Mattmc74

allisa said:


> I was looking for basics of playing guitar. Thanks for these handy tips. really nice.


----------



## AliceAxe

that gootar site is a realy neat reference thanx!


----------



## Mattmc74

AliceAxe said:


> that gootar site is a realy neat reference thanx!


----------



## Nessi

This is very helpful thanks


----------



## QuickNick7




----------



## helferlain

maybe this is worth to be added to the first post:

The Bass and Guitar Fretboard Diagram Printer



> Print scales, chord tones, and harmonic notes for *any stringed instrument* in any tuning.



The best I've ever seen in the www. Set the tunig you want and get any scale, chords, see what happens to the chords if you change your tuning, finaly understand music theory... printable and mostly adsfree!


----------



## Mattmc74

helferlain said:


> maybe this is worth to be added to the first post:
> 
> The Bass and Guitar Fretboard Diagram Printer
> 
> 
> 
> The best I've ever seen in the www. Set the tunig you want and get any scale, chords, see what happens to the chords if you change your tuning, finaly understand music theory... printable and mostly adsfree!


----------



## Qurrbat

I know it's only for 6 strings but very helpfull and handy for someone just starting out.


----------



## MechaN

what is this website all about??


----------



## ElRay

Since we're dog-piling, here's the one I use the most: 12 Bar Blues Guitar Scale & Chord Finder

It will do any tuning on up to 8 strings, can show the note and the degree, highlight specific intervals, etc.


----------

